# Amazing Artwork in Leather



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

Mark Evans creates *"paintings" in leather*, using only a few small knives and scalpels ... amazing stuff!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful.  Always amazed by such talented artists.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

I know, right?

They said he started off as a kid carving bark on trees with his grandfather's pocket knife. He formally studied art for a while but never lost his passion for carving.

Years ago I bought a TandyCraft Leather-Working Set, with a few small punches, a hammer and scrap pieces of leather. I was supposed to be able to make a wallet, a purse and several belts.


... I ended up with several scraps of semi-decorated leather.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 13, 2013)

That is really amazing!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a man's man having artistic talent.  In fact, it makes him even more of a man.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 14, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Nothing wrong with a man's man having artistic talent.  In fact, it makes him even more of a man.



That's what I've always thought ...




Great artwork, Mrs. Rider!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> This isn't nearly as elaborate but pretty darn good considering my son was a sophomore in high school when he did this in wood working or some such class.  We were a small country school so these types of classes were often combined.
> 
> He was a man's man but he sure had a lot of artistic talent that surprised me.  He had also painted the 1966 Chevelle his father let him borrow for the senior prom ----after he'd spent the previous weekend at his dad's cleaning that car with a toothbrush, not kidding on the toothbrush - lol  A
> 
> ...



Excellent art work by Erik, you must be so proud.  It sounds like he was quite a fine young man. :sentimental:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2013)

I had one of those Tandy kits when I was a kid, too. I can't remember what it was supposed to make, a billfold if I remember right. I remember lacing it afterwards.
Then, in high school, we had the chance to do leather work in Art class, and I made a set of saddlebags and a breast collar for my horse. I tooled in the scrolls and flowers design that came along with it, but I added pictures of my horse, Tami, that I drew into the pattern, and then I colored that part of it, so it was a black outfit, with a pinto horse tooled into the leather. 
It took me a long time to make, but I really enjoyed doing it, and I had it for years and years afterwards.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 20, 2013)

That sounds quite impressive, Lady! 

I could only dream of making a saddlebag or a collar - I even messed up the little square practice piece I had. 

It wasn't until weeks later I discovered you're supposed to tool the leather AFTER it's taken off the animal.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 20, 2013)




----------

